# Gucci X Balenciaga Hacker Project



## brnicutie

I just picked up the white Marmont. Check out the dual limited edition packaging. You’re either going to love or hate this collaboration.


----------



## papertiger

Congratulations! 

I don't think I will, I get the joke/art but it's not for me.


----------



## brnicutie

papertiger said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> I don't think I will, I get the joke/art but it's not for me.


Thanks! Yeah, it's not for everybody. I wanted it for my collection.


----------



## MsLuxe

Love your bag, thanks for the thread! I completely missed that the collection was available but was able to grab the scarf on the Gucci website! Very excited, I love collabs!


----------



## MmeM124

I really love this and I thought I was going to hate it so I did not budget accordingly...lol
I guess I'm stuck admiring from afar


----------



## electricbluerita

I love but also hate. What I can say though is I find this collaboration very special because it's between two luxury brands instead of a luxury brand and a street brand, as has been done many times in the recent past. If anything, these pieces mark a time and space in fashion history (I'm not trying to sound pretentious here, I think it's pretty common sense haha). I'm not sure what the Gucci-Balenciaga relationship is truly like, but I remember that Prada helped Valentino when Valentino's shoe factory burned down in a fire. Prada offered them their own factory. I would have preferred to see a collaboration between them.

I'm not sure if they would use the factory burn-down as part of their marketing or not. Perhaps they would mention it in a lighter, non-descriptive way in fear of a soap story, but it would have been very fascinating to me. Some Italian la famiglia heritage feelings. I think it would achieve less success than Gucci and Balenciaga together. I mean, I don't really want to see Rockstuds or Roman Studs on a Prada Re-Edition, could be interesting on a Cleo if done in a certain way I think... but they could have other ideas too... I wouldn't know hehe.


----------



## brnicutie

MsLuxe said:


> Love your bag, thanks for the thread! I completely missed that the collection was available but was able to grab the scarf on the Gucci website! Very excited, I love collabs!


Congrats! I’m happy that you were able to grab something that you liked from this collab.


----------



## Mom30raps

brnicutie said:


> I just picked up the white Marmont. Check out the dual limited edition packaging. You’re either going to love or hate this collaboration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5251317
> View attachment 5251318
> View attachment 5251320
> View attachment 5251321
> View attachment 5251322



Congratulations! Any idea what those bags in the glass cabinets are called? The peach and the purple ones? I could not find those on the website.


----------



## brnicutie

Mom30raps said:


> Congratulations! Any idea what those bags in the glass cabinets are called? The peach and the purple ones? I could not find those on the website.


Thank you! Those are called the GG Marmont matelasse mini bags $1600.


----------



## Mom30raps

brnicutie said:


> Thank you! Those are called the GG Marmont matelasse mini bags $1600.


Thank you so much! My wallet is in trouble as I am a sucker for pastels.


----------



## brnicutie

Mom30raps said:


> Thank you so much! My wallet is in trouble as I am a sucker for pastels.


You’re welcome! Those colors are gorgeous.


----------



## MsLuxe

I’ve just received my scarf and absolutely love it! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## brnicutie

MsLuxe said:


> View attachment 5253486
> 
> I’ve just received my scarf and absolutely love it! Thanks for letting me share!


I love it. It’s definitely a collectors item.


----------



## idlehen

I dunno why but that white marmont definitely draws me in for some reason. I would prefer the mini size though, and can't really budget in the bag so I ended up grabbing the scarf and cardholder instead lol. Congrats on your bag though!


----------



## brnicutie

idlehen said:


> I dunno why but that white marmont definitely draws me in for some reason. I would prefer the mini size though, and can't really budget in the bag so I ended up grabbing the scarf and cardholder instead lol. Congrats on your bag though!


Thank you! Congrats on the scarf and cardholder. They're beauties and collectors pieces.


----------



## Bakerqueen

brnicutie said:


> I just picked up the white Marmont. Check out the dual limited edition packaging. You’re either going to love or hate this collaboration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5251317
> View attachment 5251318
> View attachment 5251320
> View attachment 5251321
> View attachment 5251322


Congrats for your bag, it's really beautiful!!  Got my small hourglass GG Monogram, finally arrived yesterday. Took picture right away  Enjoy!!


----------



## brnicutie

Bakerqueen said:


> Congrats for your bag, it's really beautiful!!  Got my small hourglass GG Monogram, finally arrived yesterday. Took picture right away  Enjoy!!


Congrats! I’m so jealous. I wanted this one also, but they were out. I love it.


----------



## SDinTO

MsLuxe said:


> View attachment 5253486
> 
> I’ve just received my scarf and absolutely love it! Thanks for letting me share!


I ordered the same one!  Your picture looks so much nicer than the one on the Gucci website.  I was conflicted about the purchase, but after seeing your picture, I’m excited.  Mine is arriving tomorrow.


----------



## MsLuxe

SDinTO said:


> I ordered the same one!  Your picture looks so much nicer than the one on the Gucci website.  I was conflicted about the purchase, but after seeing your picture, I’m excited.  Mine is arriving tomorrow.



Glad I could help! I was also pleasantly surprised when I received it!


----------



## LaPush

Hello. May I ask where did you ladies manage to order the hourglass bag? Thank you!


----------



## fashionistanyc_93

LaPush said:


> Hello. May I ask where did you ladies manage to order the hourglass bag? Thank you!


Ordered the small mono back in Aug at the Soho NY store. Picking her up tomorrow. Took way longer than expected when the collection launched the 15th. Was kind of worried. Anywho, I heard the the collection is getting replenished? Don’t quote me, but def reach out to your SA. Good luck!


----------



## Bakerqueen

LaPush said:


> Hello. May I ask where did you ladies manage to order the hourglass bag? Thank you!


Hello, I preorder last August at Harrods. And my CA called me when it was release on 15th this month. That day on 15th Gucci website had as well, but they sold out fast. Hope you find one!!


----------



## TraceySH

I got the marmont. Colors are SO much prettier IRL than I would have thought! Also inside is lined in leather, which I appreciate.


----------



## Bakerqueen

TraceySH said:


> I got the marmont. Colors are SO much prettier IRL than I would have thought! Also inside is lined in leather, which I appreciate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5259178


It's so pretty. Oh no, make me want another one  Enjoy!!


----------



## LaPush

fashionistanyc_93 said:


> Ordered the small mono back in Aug at the Soho NY store. Picking her up tomorrow. Took way longer than expected when the collection launched the 15th. Was kind of worried. Anywho, I heard the the collection is getting replenished? Don’t quote me, but def reach out to your SA. Good luck!



I checked with my local store and was told this is a limited edition item so there will be no restock. Months before the release I tried to place an order but the SA claim GUCCI was not taking pre orders. Anyway, that the sad story of the reality I had to face.


----------



## fashionistanyc_93

LaPush said:


> I checked with my local store and was told this is a limited edition item so there will be no restock. Months before the release I tried to place an order but the SA claim GUCCI was not taking pre orders. Anyway, that the sad story of the reality I had to face.


Strange. Where are you based? Because I follow SA’s / personal shoppers on IG and they confirmed restock in the medium sized hourglasses. Though, I did inquire with my SA at Soho when I picked up my bag and mentioned if restock for the Hacker project might happen and she said at the moment they haven’t heard anything. Not a definitive “no” per say because I wanted to put my name down for the city bag, but was told that was unlikely for Soho as they have 3 people who pre ordered back in the summer. No big deal, but again maybe try department stores?


----------



## LaPush

fashionistanyc_93 said:


> Strange. Where are you based? Because I follow SA’s / personal shoppers on IG and they confirmed restock in the medium sized hourglasses. Though, I did inquire with my SA at Soho when I picked up my bag and mentioned if restock for the Hacker project might happen and she said at the moment they haven’t heard anything. Not a definitive “no” per say because I wanted to put my name down for the city bag, but was told that was unlikely for Soho as they have 3 people who pre ordered back in the summer. No big deal, but again maybe try department stores?



I am based in Singapore. Prior to the release I asked the SA to inform me once the Hacker Project release date is confirmed. I was told to sign up for the newsletter in GUCCI website for updates. Now there are cases where people are re-selling the bag twice the price it was sold for.


----------



## nolv711

fashionistanyc_93 said:


> Strange. Where are you based? Because I follow SA’s / personal shoppers on IG and they confirmed restock in the medium sized hourglasses. Though, I did inquire with my SA at Soho when I picked up my bag and mentioned if restock for the Hacker project might happen and she said at the moment they haven’t heard anything. Not a definitive “no” per say because I wanted to put my name down for the city bag, but was told that was unlikely for Soho as they have 3 people who pre ordered back in the summer. No big deal, but again maybe try department stores?


Do you mind sharing the IG’s for the SA’s and personal shoppers you follow? I’m bummed I discovered this collab 2 days ago.. hoping there is a restock of the bags not available on the website.


----------



## fashionistanyc_93

nolv711 said:


> Do you mind sharing the IG’s for the SA’s and personal shoppers you follow? I’m bummed I discovered this collab 2 days ago.. hoping there is a restock of the bags not available on the website.


@fashion_finders_nyc they just posted the medium in their stories but you’re going to pay a bit of a premium. Not sure if they ship internationally. I forgot who else posted the hourglass bags but I’ll keep you posted.


----------



## nolv711

fashionistanyc_93 said:


> @fashion_finders_nyc they just posted the medium in their stories but you’re going to pay a bit of a premium. Not sure if they ship internationally. I forgot who else posted the hourglass bags but I’ll keep you posted.


Thanks for the info. I’ll check them out. I’m hoping there is a restock on the website but maybe that’s wishful thinking. I’m not familiar if Gucci ever does restock for limited editions.


----------



## Daisy22

I have no idea how I missed this but grabbed the City bag last night. I can't wait to get it but they said arriving between Dec 31 and Jan 31. Did anyone else order a City and when is your delivery date?

I am crazy in love with the bag.


----------



## Bakerqueen

Daisy22 said:


> I have no idea how I missed this but grabbed the City bag last night. I can't wait to get it but they said arriving between Dec 31 and Jan 31. Did anyone else order a City and when is your delivery date?
> 
> I am crazy in love with the bag.


That's great bag too. I love the city bag. I have to stop myself to get that one. I'm already purchased Mt hourglass. Which city bag u got?


----------



## Daisy22

Bakerqueen said:


> That's great bag too. I love the city bag. I have to stop myself to get that one. I'm already purchased Mt hourglass. Which city bag u got?


The all canvas one - I thought the City looked better without the leather trim.


----------



## Bakerqueen

Daisy22 said:


> The all canvas one - I thought the City looked better without the leather trim.


Oh yes!! That's the one I love!! Take pictures when you get it!! Enjoy!!


----------



## nolv711

Daisy22 said:


> I have no idea how I missed this but grabbed the City bag last night. I can't wait to get it but they said arriving between Dec 31 and Jan 31. Did anyone else order a City and when is your delivery date?
> 
> I am crazy in love with the bag.


Congrats! I love that bag and wanted to purchase yesterday too but didn’t. I missed this collab too and hoping the hourglass bag magically restocks on the website. Maybe there’s a chance since the city bag did… idk.
I bet you’ll love the bag even more when you get it.


----------



## TraceySH

My medium hourglass arrived yesterday!


----------



## TraceySH

Ok here's the city bag...I just can't get over how bright and beautiful the colors are.


----------



## amandacasey

Medium hourglass- Christmas present from me to me lol. Should I keep?


----------



## TraceySH

amandacasey said:


> Medium hourglass- Christmas present from me to me lol. Should I keep?
> 
> View attachment 5269049
> View attachment 5269056
> View attachment 5269057


I really like    it! And I think the size is so perfect.


----------



## Norm.Core

amandacasey said:


> Medium hourglass- Christmas present from me to me lol. Should I keep?
> 
> View attachment 5269049
> View attachment 5269056
> View attachment 5269057


Keep it! It’s part of Gucci’s 100-year birthday offerings so it’s a collector’s piece which you will enjoy having.


----------



## amandacasey

Norm.Core said:


> Keep it! It’s part of Gucci’s 100-year birthday offerings so it’s a collector’s piece which you will enjoy having.





TraceySH said:


> I really like    it! And I think the size is so perfect.


Thank you for your kind words! I was hesitant because I know everyone loved the smaller size, including myself. But the 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
more I look at it the more I love it.


----------



## Bakerqueen

TraceySH said:


> Ok here's the city bag...I just can't get over how bright and beautiful the colors are.
> 
> View attachment 5267859
> 
> So beautiful bag   It's perfect!!





amandacasey said:


> Thank you for your kind words! I was hesitant because I know everyone loved the smaller size, including myself. But the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5269122
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more I look at it the more I love it.


Keep it!! Don't doubt it!! It's collector pieces!! Sold out worldwide. Enjoy!!


----------



## papertiger

amandacasey said:


> Medium hourglass- Christmas present from me to me lol. Should I keep?
> 
> View attachment 5269049
> View attachment 5269056
> View attachment 5269057



Keep it if you like it for sure


----------



## cXm

Congrats to to those who got what they where looking for and good luck to those still looking. Some boutiques may still be restocking, I luckily picked up the medium hourglass for wifey last week and saw they got small floral hourglass in too now.


----------



## iSpeakYande

I secured the Dionysus on December 7th at the Chicago store. I just walked in. They had all of them in-store. I've never owned a Dionysus and thought it would be perfect since it was a limited edition. It's cute & I'm just waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## lovieluvslux

amandacasey said:


> Medium hourglass- Christmas present from me to me lol. Should I keep?
> 
> View attachment 5269049
> View attachment 5269056
> View attachment 5269057



If I were in the market to buy, I'd want this one.


----------



## tareese

My small floral hourglass  I couldn’t find a lot of pictures of this bag on social media, but from the ones I’ve seen- it’s fun that the pattern varies between them all!


----------



## stacawieb

I know this is such a small detail, but I really love that the dust bag is two sided.


----------



## calisnoopy

I didn't love everything in this collab but loved loved the Gucci X Balenciaga Hacker jacket with the "Balenciaga" white lettering print all over it ‍♀️


----------



## calisnoopy

Merry Christmas to everyone who celebrates too ⛄️


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

amandacasey said:


> Thank you for your kind words! I was hesitant because I know everyone loved the smaller size, including myself. But the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5269122
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more I look at it the more I love it.


This bag is stunning!! I hope you kept it!!


----------



## amandacasey

LVlvoe_bug said:


> This bag is stunning!! I hope you kept it!!


Thank you! I decided for 5k Canadian, I didn’t want to settle! Returned and waiting for the size I love!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I wanted to buy the neo classic bag but it’s not available online anymore So I’m thinking of getting the small GG noir marmont bag. I know I want something from this collection, I love it! I like the Ville bag but it looks big…


----------



## LaPush

amandacasey said:


> Thank you! I decided for 5k Canadian, I didn’t want to settle! Returned and waiting for the size I love!



Hello! Is the small size of the hourglass still available in Canada? Thank you!


----------



## amandacasey

LaPush said:


> Hello! Is the small size of the hourglass still available in Canada? Thank you!


Not that I know of, hoping they will restock though


----------



## wren

TraceySH said:


> I got the marmont. Colors are SO much prettier IRL than I would have thought! Also inside is lined in leather, which I appreciate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5259178


This is so pretty, how are you liking this bag? Thanks


----------



## calisnoopy

calisnoopy said:


> I didn't love everything in this collab but loved loved the Gucci X Balenciaga Hacker jacket with the "Balenciaga" white lettering print all over it ‍♀


----------



## andrea7777

Could someone please share the packaging of a Hacker project hourglass bag packaging if you bought it from a Balenciaga store. I am trying to buy in resale and don’t want to buy a fake. Thanks!


----------



## DeryaHm

Bakerqueen said:


> Oh yes!! That's the one I love!! Take pictures when you get it!! Enjoy!!



Love them both but the leather trim fits better in my current bag lineup. Randomly decided I needed one and was lucky to find one at a boutique the gucci site said had stock. Super excited!


----------



## papertiger

andrea7777 said:


> Could someone please share the packaging of a Hacker project hourglass bag packaging if you bought it from a Balenciaga store. I am trying to buy in resale and don’t want to buy a fake. Thanks!



At the Circolo store they were using the Centenary bags (it was the only place in the UK it was available. Perhaps the others hadn't come in.


----------



## girl_chill

Maybe not as popular but I got the small 1955 horsebit in GG supreme canvas with the white Balenciaga overlay. I like that it is very subtle from afar and at the same time confusing up close. I get the joke and like that others not familiar are bewildered.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Anyone order items from the Chicago location? I wanted some items but I am not sure how their service is…thx!


----------



## leatherbabe

calisnoopy said:


> View attachment 5286796
> View attachment 5286797


Is it still available anywhere?


----------



## iSpeakYande

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Anyone order items from the Chicago location? I wanted some items but I am not sure how their service is…thx!


I got my GuccixBalenciaga Dionysus from the Chicago store. I ordered in-person & had it shipped. They were very nice and had great customer service. The bag showed up beautifully packaged.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

iSpeakYande said:


> I got my GuccixBalenciaga Dionysus from the Chicago store. I ordered in-person & had it shipped. They were very nice and had great customer service. The bag showed up beautifully packaged.


Thank you! I am not near the store ( wish I was! ), I would have to do it over the phone and have it shipped.


----------



## iSpeakYande

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Thank you! I am not near the store ( wish I was! ), I would have to do it over the phone and have it shipped.


I live in MN and it's my closest store. I'm so glad with how my bag arrived. They packaged it so well so that the box wouldn't move within the shipping box. Better than I've experienced with Hermes, honestly.  Enjoy your shopping!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

iSpeakYande said:


> I live in MN and it's my closest store. I'm so glad with how my bag arrived. They packaged it so well so that the box wouldn't move within the shipping box. Better than I've experienced with Hermes, honestly.  Enjoy your shopping!


Thank you for the feedback on the store! Happy to hear it was a nice experience. congrats on a beautiful bag. You will love the Dionysus style!


----------



## calisnoopy

leatherbabe said:


> Is it still available anywhere?



Not that I know of sorry...a lot of people looking for it especially in the smaller sizes but it seems quite impossible to find...good luck!


----------



## cXm

leatherbabe said:


> Is it still available anywhere?



You can have to ask your SA to search for it, this was a highly wanted item and sold out quickly, but I did see one last week that was a return. I was lucky to get one first day of release, they only received a few.


----------



## calisnoopy

cXm said:


> You can have to ask your SA to search for it, this was a highly wanted item and sold out quickly, but I did see one last week that was a return. I was lucky to get one first day of release, they only received a few.



good idea...your SA can always submit a request for it and see if another boutique gets one back but it's better odds if they're really diligent to check daily of course and if they're in a big location boutique with high trade power for it...like something another boutique wants a good amount enough to trade this piece for it if that makes sense ❤️


----------



## glamgirl007

Does anyone know if the zip card case is still in stock anywhere? Thank you!


----------



## girl_chill

Is this collection really sold out?  Or would we see it in the outlets in about a year??


----------



## papertiger

girl_chill said:


> Is this collection really sold out?  Or would we see it in the outlets in about a year??



Lots of it is already sold out


----------

